# What kind of pre-filter are you using to save baby shrimp?



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

What type of prefilter are you using and where did you get it? I'm looking to put some type of screen or sponge over my HOB aquaclear.

thanks in advance.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Fluval Edge prefilter sponge. About $3 from Amazon I think in the states.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Get the Fluval fine mesh pre-filter sponge, usually available at any PetSmart store for around $2.
Fits very well on all AquaClear filter intake tubes. I use them all the time - they're great.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

+1 to what others said. But if you wanna go the more expensive permanent solution you can use a stainless steel prefilter. Those cost $15 each though haha.


----------



## jersysman (Jan 7, 2007)

The intake on my Eclipse 12 is wide and is not round, but has 4 sides... anyone know of a prefilter for this? Or would the old standby pantyhose do for this?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

$2.49 from local Petsmart. $2.99 at Petco.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I was using that sponge but found cleaning it made a huge mess when I pulled it out. I use mesh and wrap it around a few times. It's really easy to clean the mesh.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

3-pack Edge prefilter on Amazon for $3.99. I bought them separately from Petco before seeing this :/


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

I have also used the filter sponge for the Zoomed 501 turtle filters as a pre-filter on my AC HOBs. Fits nicely, it's larger and not as fine as the fluval pre-filters, so you don't have to clean it as often. You can get them online or at Petsmart or Petco. I think they're about $5 or so.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> Fluval Edge prefilter sponge. About $3 from Amazon I think in the states.


I keep a few of these on rotation. Can't speak highly enough of them.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

+1 for the fluval prefilter sponges from Amazon


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Love the fluval sponges on my aquaclears...
On top of all that they are great emergency media for other filters, or speeding up a new tanks cycle..


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> +1 to what others said. But if you wanna go the more expensive permanent solution you can use a stainless steel prefilter. Those cost $15 each though haha.


I'll save more money over time with my stainless steel prefilter than the fluval foam prefilter. 

I just wish I bought 2 when I bought them and that the non mesh top and bottom were black instead of silver.


----------



## adroit (Aug 7, 2009)

I bought the ATI Filter Max.

http://www.kensfish.com/product3021.html


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...fs-stainless-steel-mesh-prefilter-shrimp.html

From mordalphus from this forums... Execellent seller to deal with and easy to clean and u don't need to worry about clogs... I use to use the fuval edge prefilters but they clog way to quick and also the sponge shrinks when to much suction is used


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks all. Great info in here that I'm sure others can use as well.


----------



## ZombieSix (Feb 2, 2012)

Im going to be going with a Eheim powered UGF, so lets hope my shrimpies dont get sucked down through an inch or so of substrate.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

ZombieSix said:


> Im going to be going with a Eheim powered UGF, so lets hope my shrimpies dont get sucked down through an inch or so of substrate.


You should have 2" of substrate if you use an UGF. At least that's what the people who set up UGF were saying. And having shrimp getting sucked THROUGH the substrate is nearly impossible...


----------



## Arv (Oct 3, 2011)

Snowflake311 said:


> I was using that sponge but found cleaning it made a huge mess when I pulled it out. I use mesh and wrap it around a few times. It's really easy to clean the mesh.


 I have fluval prefilters too on my eheims. They do get dirty pretty quick. What I do is leave the canister filters running while I slip a small plastic bag like a zip lock over the pre filter and wait for the suction to pull the bag close to the prefilter. But make sure you're ready to pull the bag and pre filter off the intake right away as the bag tightens over the pre filter so you dont damage the motor. Works great for me! Since I'm doing a water change anyway, I vac the stuff that gets away.

Found this while searching for a better way of removing the pre-filters from the tank without making a mess so if anyone has a better way of doing it I'd like to know since its getting hard to get to the pre filters as the plants are in the way.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

This is a baby rili, that is about a week old, or less on my SS Pre-Filter on my AC20. I've even seen day old ones hanging out on it, and they don't get sucked in.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Can'y go wrong with the fluval prefilter sponge!


----------



## Lagarb (Jun 4, 2012)

beedee said:


> This is a baby rili, that is about a week old, or less on my SS Pre-Filter on my AC20. I've even seen day old ones hanging out on it, and they don't get sucked in.



Where'd you get that SS pre-filter from? or "who" :icon_wink


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

go to ebay

look up "60 Mesh Stainless Steel Screen 6" x 8" Free Shipping Filters, etc"

buy that

make your own

thank me later =).


any Shrimplets not getting sucked in the SS intake is false, suction are strongest at the upper part of the SS intake and lowest at the end. Shrimplets might be doing fine at the bottom portion but i seen my shrimplet get stuck on to the filter by the sheer suction force and im using really fine SS mesh to make sure they dont get suck in, the one that people sell here tend to be a little bigger (the opening) so im sure they can get suck in, then again im using a rena xp3.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

anh said:


> go to ebay
> 
> look up "60 Mesh Stainless Steel Screen 6" x 8" Free Shipping Filters, etc"
> 
> ...


How did you find this?!! Been looking for awhile. Thanks for the heads up. No more shrimplets getting sucked into the intake. Lost one last night.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

radioman said:


> Can'y go wrong with the fluval prefilter sponge!


Ya you can, they work fine at first but they clog faster and faster as time goes on and with 10 tanks having to remove and clean 10 prefilters every 2-3 days was a pain. I took Aquaclear filter foam, cut a huge chunk, put that over my filters. Protects babies and acts like a big huge biological bacteria source as well.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

what are you guys doing to your tanks to make them clog so much? I have 2 of these fluval edge prefilters in my tank for 4 months now, they are both spotless, and my flow has never decreased. The shrimp love walking on them and picking them clean too. Never had any clogging problems with them, but perhaps i dont have enough shrimp, i have about 40 shrimp in a 9 gallon.


----------

